# 2008 Bimmerfest "Day of Driving Giveaway"



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

OK, maybe I missed the thread/post somewhere, but it is now 23 January and I haven't seen any announcement regarding who won the Official 2008 Bimmerfest "Day of Driving Giveaway" that was supposed to be published around 15 January 
The one for this drawing: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=328161

Is it posted somewhere :dunno:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Haven't seen anything either... But since I wasn't contacted back in December, I assume I didn't win!  Like AZ-BMW, I would also like to know the results of the drawing, if anything else to envy the lucky winner 

Congratulations... Whoever you are :thumbup: But we do expect a full report! :bigpimp:


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

*swole* won the trip. His write up is at the top in BMW News Articles and Announcements and then Member Submitted news.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

New Motors said:


> *swole* won the trip. His write up is at the top in BMW News Articles and Announcements and then Member Submitted news.


Thanks, except based on his comment below it looks like he won the 2007 contest, not the one for December 2008 :dunno:
Plus I would have expected the winner announcement to be on the PCD Forum, not buried in another forum 
Oh well, if swole is in fact the winner for the 2008 contest, here is a link to his report for others to enjoy: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=340351 :thumbup:



swole said:


> Some may remember the "Day of Driving" contest that took place nearly a year ago. Well, as luck would have it, I won! Believe me when I say that I was just as surprised as anyone to be named the winner. Winning anything - ever, much less of this magnitude, is completely contrary to the luck I am accustomed to having. Needless to say it was a welcomed change.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Hmm.. Very interesting, I was wondering about this too.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok now it is 30 January and still no word on who won this contest. Does anyone know who won the 2008 contest :dunno:


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

this might be the guy:

Bimmerfest username 'Knightbimmer'


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

willwin2day said:


> this might be the guy:
> 
> Bimmerfest username 'Knightbimmer'


Well... Someone owes us a painfully detailed report with many pictures!


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

willwin2day said:


> this might be the guy:
> Bimmerfest username 'Knightbimmer'


Thanks Donnie, but where on this forum, other than your post, was it formally announced?


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

I would contact the administrator. It is their "give-away" as we only supplied the schools.

donnie


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Quite a hunt this is becoming to find the winner!


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

Vitacura said:


> Quite a hunt this is becoming to find the winner!


According to Donnie and a Forum Moderator, the winner was Bimmerfest username *Knightbimmer*. Not sure why it has not been officially posted, as promised in the contest rules :dunno:


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

AZ-BMW said:


> According to Donnie and a Forum Moderator, the winner was Bimmerfest username *Knightbimmer*. Not sure why it has not been officially posted, as promised in the contest rules :dunno:


Heard again today from a Forum Moderator that *Knightbimmer *has finally been contacted regarding his prize. Finally after ~2 months


----------

